# Problema en kernel por cambio de board

## INVENTRONICA

Hola amigos, tengo actualmente un equipo industrial que maneja una kernel version 2.2.10, solo tengo la imagen para montar todo el sistema operativo, sufrí un daño en la board que originalmente era con un procesador core i3 de cuarta generación, al estar discontinuado solo pude conseguir una board de séptima generación y diferente chipset

Al migrar el disco duro a la nueva board sin hacer ningún cambio trata de iniciar el sistema pero me aparece un mensaje de tsc: Fast TSCcalibration failed y se apaga.

Al tratar de montar la kernel original con el mismo disco duro en la nueva board aparecen los sigioentes errores:

```

attemping to mount media: /dev/sr0

attemping to mount media: /dev/sda1

attemping to mount media: /dev/sda2 

attemping to mount media: /dev/sda3 

attemping to mount media: /dev/sda4

media not found

could not find CD to root, something else needed!

Determining root device...

could not find the root block device in .

```

Y se bloquea no continuando con la instalacion

Al montar el live cd de Gentoo la ultima versión el equipo con la nueva board corre muy bien pero tengo dudas si puedo desde el live cd version actual hacer actualizaciones al disco local que ya tiene el sistema operativo montado.

o como hago para montar en la imagen original que tengo los nuevos controladores de procesador y chipset, de pronto asi podria funcionar

Agradezco mucho me puedan colaborar ya que es para un equipo de un hospital, gracias.

----------

## John R. Graham

Se trasladó de Kernel & Hardware a español, donde se espera que reciba una mejor atención.

- John

----------

## quilosaq

@INVENTRONICA

Necesitas construir un kernel que tenga soporte para el nuevo hardware. ¿Qué distribución linux hay instalada en ese disco?

----------

## INVENTRONICA

Gracias quilosaq por responder, esta es una versión modificada, solo tengo el dato de la version del Kernel, probando con una board de cuarta generacion me aparece otro mensaje, indica lo siguiente:

This is localhost.unknown_domain (Linux i686 3.10.25-gentoo)

localhost login:

Hay un modulo que se comunica con el equipo a traves de ethernet pero hasta aqui llega, esto nunca ocurria ya que el equipo enlazaba todo, pero ahora no abre sistema operativo, solo se queda ahi

Por ahora creo que puede haber un problema con los controladores de red 

Agradezco me puedas ayudar es un equipo de un hospital y no hay como hacer ecografias, gracias

----------

## quilosaq

 *INVENTRONICA wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Al montar el live cd de Gentoo la ultima versión el equipo con la nueva board corre muy bien pero tengo dudas si puedo desde el live cd version actual hacer actualizaciones al disco local que ya tiene el sistema operativo montado.
> 
> ...

 

Creo que esta es tu mejor opción. Tienes que arrancar con ese cd y cuando estés en el menú de grub editar por ejemplo la primera entrada. Si ves algo como:

```
menuentry 'Boot LiveCD (kernel: gentoo)' --class gnu-linux --class os {

        linux /isolinux/gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc  dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs  cdroot

        initrd /isolinux/gentoo.igz

}

```

cambialo para que quede:

```
menuentry 'Boot LiveCD (kernel: gentoo)' --class gnu-linux --class os {

        linux /isolinux/gentoo root=/dev/sda1

}
```

Si no funciona prueba a cambiar sda1 por sda2 o sda3.

----------

## pelelademadera

te diria que lo mas sencillo es lo siguiente.

bootea el live cd, entra al entorno chroot, vas a tener que montar todo en algun directorio temporal y luego compila un kernel compatible con tu sistema actual.

proba si con ese kernel bootea, luego recompila el kernel viejo con soporte para lo que necesites si es que lo tiene, si no lo es, vas a tener que tratar de hacer correr los modulos del kernel viejo en el kernel nuevo, no es imposible, pero a veces, es casi....

----------

## INVENTRONICA

Muchas gracias amigos por sus comentarios, voy a probar para ver que sucede, por ahora parece iniciar bien pero llega hata un punto donde aparece el siguiente menaje:

This is localhost.unknown_domain (Linux i686 3.10.25-gentoo) 

localhost login: 

tengo un modulo del equipo que no se esta comunicando, no se si ea sea la causa pero hasta ahí me detiene el trabajo

----------

## pelelademadera

 *INVENTRONICA wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias amigos por sus comentarios, voy a probar para ver que sucede, por ahora parece iniciar bien pero llega hata un punto donde aparece el siguiente menaje:
> 
> This is localhost.unknown_domain (Linux i686 3.10.25-gentoo) 
> 
> localhost login: 
> ...

 

no te esta cargando las X, no se si usaba interfaz grafica la pc o no, postea la salida de un lspci, probablemente tengas mal cargada la grafica.

para loguearte en la consola esa usa los mismos datos que usabas para iniciar secion en el equipo desde la interfaz grafica

----------

